
Hong Kong’s pro-democracy activist Joshua Wong has been detained in Thailand - endswapper
http://qz.com/800804/hong-kongs-pro-democracy-activist-joshua-wong-has-been-detained-in-thailand/
======
mastazi
I was in Bangkok a few months ago and it's clear that Thailand has very dark
times ahead. There is no return to democracy in sight and the military junta
has decided to distance themselves from Thailand's traditional international
alliances.

